# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Constante angst om niet te kunnen slapen

## claudia1969

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo, herkend iemand zich in mij verhaal? Heb 7 jaar lang zoloft geslikt tegen angst en paniek. Vorig jaar met succes langszaam afgebouwd, maar in okt. nov kreeg ik last van een gespannen en gedeprimeerd gevoel. Er waren wat familieproblemen, spanningen op het werk en mijn opa is in die periode overleden dus ik dacht dat mijn klachten daardoor werden veroorzaakt. Maar het werd alleen maar erger, ben naar de huisarts gegaan met het verzoek om cognitieve gedragstherapie (had ik jaren geleden ook al eens gehad en had daar toen wel baat bij) Er bleek een wachtlijst van 6 wkn en ik wilde als het even kon niet opnieuw aan de antidepressiva ivm de vele bijwerkingen. Ik heb dus geprobeerd het "uit te zingen" tot ik bij de GGZ terecht kon. Echter werd het zooo erg, voelde me steeds slechter.Had vanb de huisarts al wel xanax en slaappillen gekregen waar ik steeds vaker naar greep. Constante schulgevoelens over van alles en nog wat, gespannenheid, vaak huilen en piekeren en ik kon steeds slechter slapen. Op een gegeven moment heb ik een aantal nachten helemaal niet meer kunnen slapen en ben toen echt ingestort. Huisarts heeft me nu dus toch weer zoloft voorgeschreven (slik ik nu 2,5 week nog zonder verbetering helaas) en inmiddels heb ik van een psych van de ggz andere slaapmedicatie gekregen omdat de temazapam na een aantal weken zijn werking leek te verliezen. Maar wel met het advies om het zeker niet elke nacht te nemen ivm de verslaving. Wanneer de zoloft aan zal slaan zal het slaapprobleem ook wel minder worden, zegt de huisarts. Maar nou komt het... die lettelijk slapeloze nachten hebben er voor gezorgd dat ik de heeeeele dag in mijn hoofd bezig ben dat ik niet kan slapen 's avonds het is echt een giga obsessie. 
Ik weet werkelijk niet meer hoe ik hier van af moet komen. Over 3 dagen is mijn zoontje jarig en leg mezelf constant druk op dat ik moet slapen want anders ben ik te moe voor zijn feestje en ben ik bang dat ik alles verpest en als ik niet slaap dan presteer ik slecht op mijn werk enz enz 
Wat kan ik in godsnaam doen om dit "ik kan niet slapen" te doorbreken..???

----------


## Agnes574

De artikels in de rubriek 'Vermoeidheid' al gelezen??
Heb je daar niets nuttigs uit kunnen halen qua tips/raad/ontspanningsoefeningen ??

Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hallo Claudia,

Als ik u verhaal lees klinkt mij dat bekend in de horen,want ik heb jaren geleden dit ook meegemaakt.Wat ik persoonlijk denk is dat je teveel bezig bent met het denken van ik kan niet slapen.(piekeren)doordat je piekert kan je niet slapen enz...en zo kom je in dat cirkeltje terecht begrijp je?Ik heb vroeger ook een burn out gekregen door alle zorgen,en spanningen ect...,en daar naast nog kalmerende pillen bij genomen.Maar dat helpt niet hoor die pillen.Beste is gewoon ook al is het hard die pillen gewoon afbouwen,en proberen uwe geest tot rust te brengen.Ga desnoods een cursus medidatie volgen heb ik ook gedaan,of yoga,tai chi dat zijn allemaal sporten waarbij u lichaam tot rust komt.natuurlijk het zal niet direkt helpen,maar na een tijdje komt u lichaam en geest tot rust.Medicatie is maar een tijdelijk hulpmiddeltje,en is idd nog verslavend ook.
Wens jou veel beterschap,
Sterkte!

Groetjes,D

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Claudia,

Wat Dotito zegt klopt; hoe meer je gaat denken 'ik moet slapen' hoe minder goed je in slaap komt. Een verandering in denkpatroon is dan de voornaamste oplossing en gelijk ook de moeilijkste. Slaapmedicatie is bedoelt om voor korte tijd te gebruiken, anders heb je er steeds meer van nodig om hetzelfde effect te krijgen en raak je er verslaafd aan.
Wat je kan doen is rustige muziek opzetten, probeer ademhalings- en/of ontspanningsoefeningen te doen of ga yoga of tai-chi proberen. 
Ik hoop voor je dat je de cirkel kan doorbreken en je nachtrust weer terug krijgt! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## roeska12345

Ik ken iemand die seroguel in een hele lage dosis voorgeschreven heeft gekregen en die zegt dat hij sindsdien slaapt als nooit ervoor. Het is een anti psychosemiddel, maar dat heeft hij niet.

Hij zegt dat het voordeel is dat je niet zoals bij slaapmiddelen steeds meer nodig hebt.

roesk

----------


## claudia1969

Inmiddels heb ik van mijn psych. nozinan in combinatie met lorametzapam om te slapen gekregen daar ga ik wel aardig nok van zeg maar. De anti depressiva die ik heb is opgehoogd. Volgens de ggz is dat blijven malen over het wel/niet slapen een dwangmatig cirkeltje geworden, een complicatie vd depressie. Overdag moet ik nu ook 3 keer een lorazepam nemen om de rust in mijn hoofd te houden en het malen te voorkomen. Dit alles tot de zoloft (nu 4e week, sinds 3 dgn op 100 mg) de depressie en dwang er onder gaat krijgen zeg maar.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Claudia,

Het is moeilijk om zo'n cirkel van niet kunnen slapen, vinden dat je moet slapen waardoor je niet kan slapen en dat steeds opnieuw, te doorbreken en te veranderen... 
Ik hoop voor je dat je op de manier zoals met de psych besproken je de rust en slaap weer kan vinden! 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## claudia1969

Hoi Liva, was jij dan ook eerder gestopt met lexapro en bv na een terugval weer begonnen? Ik heb 7 jr zoloft gebruikt, afgelopen september was ik na rustig te hebben afgebouwd ad vrij zeg maar en na 3 maanden heb ik een depressie met gegeneralieerde angststoornis gekregen. Ben vrij laat naar de huisarts gegaan omdat ik eigenlijk dacht dat mijn klachten werden veroorzaakt door de ontwenning. Toen ik uiteindelijk hulp kreeg bij de ggz was ik 2 maanden verder (wachtlijst) Inmiddels heb ik nu 5 weken zoloft (inmiddels opgehoogd) maar zo goed en snel als het vroeger werkte, zo'n tegenvaller lijkt het nu. Heb 2 goede dagen in totaal gehad, de rest staat centraal van het piekeren en het echt continu obsessief bezig zijn met het wel niet kunnen slapen en met de angst van verslaving aan de slaappillen en andere pammetjes (want die slik ik nu dus al dagelijks zo'n 2 maanden!) Maar volgens mijn psych moet ik me daar niet al te druk om maken, zei zegt dat het afbouw vd slaapmedicatie haar verantwoordelijkheid is. En dat lucht dan even op en dan vervolgens begint het gemaal en gepieker van voren af aan. Ik snap niet dat de klachten zelfs na 5 wkn ad gebruik niet verder onderdrukt worden. Als ik het goed begrijp doet die lexapro dit keer dan ook (nog) niet wat het eerder voor je deed?
Groetjes Claudia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Liva en Claudia,

Vervelend om te horen dat jullie niet uit die cirkel van denken kunnen komen en dat de medicijnen niet aanslaan zoals jullie hopen/verwachtten/gewend waren  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het jullie lukt (met wat hulp) om die cirkel te doorbreken en dat de medicatie zijn werk gaat doen!
Heel veel succes, sterkte en slaap toegwenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

ha claudia,
je hebt gelijk, :Stick Out Tongue: ammetjes oftewel benzodiazepinen, zijn erg verslavend, vooral lorazepam.
als je zonder verslavende middelen goed wil slapen moet je vragen of je de coctail nozinan/phenergan mag proberen, werd vroeger in ons ziekenhuis wel veel gebruikt.
je raakt er niet verslaafd van maar er kan wel op een gegeven moment gewenning krijgen, maar je kan ieder moment stoppen zonder bijwerkingen.
lorazepam moet echt heel rustig aan afgebouwd worden
groeten en sterkte

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb vorig jaar voor serieuze slaapproblemen Circadin (melatoninekuur) en seroquel (in een lage dosis) voorgeschreven gekregen van de psychiater ... sliep vrijxel meteen weer normaal én goed!!
Nu mag ik woensdag weer naar de huisarts..oa ook weer voor inslaapproblemen ...
Die nozinan heb ik ook ooit 's gehad, maar die hielp niet.
Ik ga 's vragen of die cocktail nozinan/phenergan iets voor mij is ... tx voor de tip sietske!
Helaas blijft het een feit dat er héél véél verschillende slaapproblemen bestaan en dat voor iedere persoon weer iets anders het beste werkt ... gewoon blijven zoeken naar een oplossing iedereen!!

sterkte en succes!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Goede tip  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, 
Ik hoop voor je dat de afspraak met de huisarts morgen helderheid brengt en dat je dan weer lekker kan slapen! Veel succes!

----------


## hybride

> Ik heb vorig jaar voor serieuze slaapproblemen Circadin (melatoninekuur) en seroquel (in een lage dosis) voorgeschreven gekregen van de psychiater ... sliep vrijxel meteen weer normaal én goed!!
> Nu mag ik woensdag weer naar de huisarts..oa ook weer voor inslaapproblemen ...


Vandaag kreeg ik bij de psych het voorstel om 25mg seroguel naast AD te gaan gebruiken. Ik lees dat seroquel bij jou hielp om lekker te slapen, maar niet voor lang?

----------


## hybride

> Hallo, herkend iemand zich in mij verhaal?


Beste Claudia, jazeker! Het lijkt wel of ik mijn eigen verhaal lees. Welk slaapmiddel krijg je? Ik gebruik Zolpidem. Dat werkt erg goed. Tijdens het opstarten van een AD slik ik 5 mg voor het slapen gaan en dat zo'n 3 weken tot het AD zijn werk doet. Daarna bouw ik af. Heb je weleens gedacht aan elektrosmog? Dat kan ook een boosdoener zijn als je slapeloos bent. Ik heb eventueel wel wat tips. Ook L-ornithine schijnt goed te kunnen helpen. Dat is een voedingsupplement (aminozuur). Ik moet dat nog proberen. Laat weten als je meer info wilt. En sterkte...

----------

